# Claim of Extension of time due to revised tender drawing



## خالد عبدالباقى (9 أبريل 2007)

Dear all,
It's already recognized by all of us that many changes are running on the original tender drawing, in construcion projecs,
the contractor,in that case is entiltled to an extension of time thereof, according to the nature of changes (omission or addition)
hereby I attach Time impact analysis of one of the project which I was responsible of it.
My analysis was based on the approved Productivity as per the original approved time schedule of the project, and the effect of the increasing of the tender quantities on the duration of the activities-specifically the critical ones at the change order time-
finally I've incorporated the revised durations of the activities in arevised updated time schedule, to discover the effect of the variation on the completion date of the project.
the difference between the original completion date and the revised updated one directly after the event of variation is to be considered the entitlement of extension of time for the contractor.
Sorry for prolongation of explanation.
password for XLS sheet -----khaled------
I hope that anlysis will be for your benifits.
Any delaration, don't hesitate to ask me.مشاهدة المرفق Time Analysis due to revised tender drawings1.zip


----------



## الزعيم2000 (9 أبريل 2007)

Thank you very much , the loading is current , promising you to be contact


----------



## medhat1973 (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ خالد فعلا تقرير هايل وياريت لو فى تقارير او مراسلات بالمستوى ده موجوده عندك ترفعها ليستفيد الجميع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (10 أبريل 2007)

*I promise*

I promise all members who are interested in such reports to provide them with more reports,I have performed many claims for my company, but I have to justify them before uploading, due to confidential purposes of the company.


----------



## aqarout (10 أبريل 2007)

the document is protected by password what is that password


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (10 أبريل 2007)

password for XLS sheet -----khaled------


----------



## mena01234 (10 أبريل 2007)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا

لي استفسار: هل يتم الاتفاق مسبقا بين المقاول و الاستشاري على المعدلات المذكورة؟

ام انه يتم الاعتماد على الكميات الواردة برسومات العطاء مع المدد المقدرة بالبرنامج الزمني التعاقدي لتحديد المعدلات؟ واذا كان هذا هو الحل، فهل يجب تقديم و اعتماد البرنامج على رسومات العطاء ثم يتم تعديله بسبب اختلاف الرسومات؟

مع خالص شكري و تقديري


----------



## mos (10 أبريل 2007)

الملف الأكسل يحتاج رقم سرى 
مع التحية


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (10 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (11 أبريل 2007)

Dear mena0123, as per the approved time schedule for the project, you should submit the production rate of the various activities of the project through the backup calculation of the duration of the activities.
such production rates will be the base for re-evaluation of the revised quantity of the variation rder. Accordingly you will get arevised duration for a specific activity, then you will incorporate into your original approved as-planned CCS, reflecting new completion date for the project, the difference between the original and revised dates will be your entitlement of extension of time. the differnces of quantities between the original B.O.Q and the revised drawing issued to you through owner, will be the base of evaluating the new duration in line with the agreed production rates.

_The password of the file is khaled_


----------



## HHM (13 أبريل 2007)

شكراً لكم الله يُباركُك


----------



## Tariqm (6 مارس 2008)

مجهود جميل

جزاك الله كل الخير عنا جميعا

مع كل الشكر وال تقدير
طارق محمود


----------



## Tariqm (6 مارس 2008)

خالد عبدالباقى قال:


> I promise all members who are interested in such reports to provide them with more reports,I have performed many claims for my company, but I have to justify them before uploading, due to confidential purposes of the company.



م/ خالد
لا أستطيع التعبير عن سعادتي وإمتنناني
أنا متشوق للمزيد 
وجعل الله كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك

طارق محمود


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (7 مارس 2008)

Good effort, I am interesting to know about your experts more and more​​


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا اخ خالد وجعل الله كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناجي جميل (15 مارس 2008)

Dear eng. Khaled
I was not able to download the file, I don’t know where is the problem, or if there is any special procedure to be done for downloading the files, please advice
And thanking you


----------



## تامرالمصرى (16 مارس 2008)

استاذى العزيز المهندس خالد برجاء التكرم بتحميل هذا الملف المهم مرة اخرى والذى لا اعلم كبف لم تقع عينى عليه الى الان ارجوك معاودة رفعه مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## ناجي جميل (16 مارس 2008)

dear mr. khaled 
i am really in need for such type of files and i am hereby requesting you kindly to upload the same file one more time since i was traying to download it and i failed 
kindly upload it one more time with out zipping if possible.
thanking you in advance
eng.Naji


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (17 مارس 2008)

password for XLS sheet -----khaled------
I hope that anlysis will be for your benifits.
Any delaration, don't hesitate to ask me.مشاهدة المرفق 15074[/quote]


Dear Sir
the link does not work, i do not know why?
Thanks by the way
M.Hendy


----------



## ashrafemara (17 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم
آمل رفع الملف لانني لا اجده
مع خالص شكري


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (18 مارس 2008)

المهندس / خالد
التقرير اكثر من رائع لكن لا استطيع تحميل الملف بالرغم من وجود وصلتين برجاء الاهتمام حيث ان الموضوع علي درجة من الاهمية و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صابر دياب (18 مارس 2008)

أنا أيضأً أخي الكريم لا أستطيع تحميل الملف على الرغم من أهميته


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (19 مارس 2008)

*reload of claim of extension of time*

_الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى المحترم, اسف لانى تأخرت فى اعادة رفع الملف, لانى فقدت ال __BAckup__ لهذا المشروع, ولكن والحمد لله وجدت نسخة عند الاستشارى رفعتها لكم هنا و بدون __password__ ارجو لكم الفائدة منها. وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة ذكرى مولد المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم._
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VY718X98​


----------



## mkn (19 مارس 2008)

*رابط اخر*

الرجاء رفع الملف على رابط اخر
التحيات


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (19 مارس 2008)

*لا يمكن التحميل مباشرة*

لا استطيع التحميل على الموقع مباشرة.
يبدو ان هناك مشكلة فى تحميل الملفات zip. 
نرجو من الاخوة المشرفين حل هذه المشكلة.


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (19 مارس 2008)

*رابط اخر*

هذا رابط اخر لعله يعمل.
http://up.m5zn.com/146647525325/revised drawing claim of extension of time.zip


----------



## ناجي جميل (19 مارس 2008)

At last I succeed 
Thanking you a lot
Eng. Naji


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (23 مارس 2008)

أنا لا أستطيع التحميل للملفات ؟


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (23 مارس 2008)

تمكنت من تنزيل الملف من الرابط بتاريخ 19/3/2008 ، ملف رائع، و شكرا جزييييييييلا


----------



## Amin Sorour (24 مارس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل:
لايمكنيني تنزيل الملف مش عارف السبب يا ريت لو ممكن نرفعه في حته تانيه و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## تامرالمصرى (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس خالد على اعادة رفع الملف وكما ذكرت لاخى المهندس طارق فوزى ان ينتظر حتى تهل علينا كهلال العيد رافعا الملفات لانى على ثقة من انك لن تبخل علينا باعادة رفع الملفات وان كنت تبخل علينا بتواصلك يوميا معنا ونحن مقدرين بالطبع عظيم مسئولياتك وانشغالك
اللهم بارك له واجعل كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2009)

انا جبت من الاخر و لقيت الموضوع ده ينفعني اوي و جاي في وقته اوي اوي وان شاء الله ينفعكم كلكم و جزا الله خيرا المهندس عبد القادر حجاج


----------



## mustafasas (15 يونيو 2009)

نسيت كمان اشكر صاحب الموضوع الاصلي مهندس خالد عبد الباقي اللي اعرفه كويس بس هو ما يعرفنيش


----------



## هديل كريم (17 يونيو 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> انا جبت من الاخر و لقيت الموضوع ده ينفعني اوي و جاي في وقته اوي اوي وان شاء الله ينفعكم كلكم و جزا الله خيرا المهندس عبد القادر حجاج


 

الشكر لكم اخوتي الاعزاء وللاخ خالد على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا جدا ونحتاج فعلا الى امثله اخرى عن كيفيه عمل مثل هذه التقارير 
جزاكم الله خيرا واقول للاخ خالد اذا كان لديك ملفات لها علاقه بهذا الموضوع رجاءا لا تبخل علينا بها لان هذا الموضوع فعلا المصادر قليله فيه ادعو لك بالستر ونعمه العافيه لك وللاخوه الاخرين


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 يونيو 2009)

Many Thanks Khaled
Good Practice


----------



## ابراهيم محمد راشد (17 يونيو 2009)

Mr. Khaled , did u work in Idku LNG project??!!


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (17 يونيو 2009)

ابراهيم محمد راشد قال:


> Mr. Khaled , did u work in Idku LNG project??!!


Yes Mr. Ibrahim, you're right, I was the Technical Manager and PM after that.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 يونيو 2009)

Dear Khaled,
I see you are in the oil and gas industry, did you have by any chance a project controls manual from a western company, I am dying to get the one for Fluor

Regards


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (18 يونيو 2009)

Dear Arabian Intellectual
In Egypt, there are many companies applying project control standards higher than western companies, I worked in PETROJET (the builder of IDKO LNG) and it has a very well organized planning and project control department supported by highly standardized procedures for each of time, cost & procurement.

on the other hand, I worked in gulf near some of the giant project control companies (projac,IPM,PMI,.....etc.) and had relations with planners and project control engineers in the key players of the construction market in gulf (ACC, CCC, ARCHIRODON,BECHTEL,.....etc.

the procedures and manuals are not keys of success, but the key is how these manuals are being functioned.

any way I have the MEP planning manual of one of the biggest companies in gulf but it is not western , if you want it I will send it to you.

thanks


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (18 يونيو 2009)

Dear Khaled,

It looks you are very well versed in Project controls, I appreciate if you can send the file to af334 at hotmail.com

Best Regards


----------



## ابراهيم محمد راشد (18 يونيو 2009)

Dear Mr.Khaled 
I am so glad that we met after all these years , i am not sure if you still remember me or not ?!!
i was working with QA/QC Dept. as a certification engineer
i am still on contact with Mr.Yasser Zaki and i would love to keep in touch with you 
Best Regards
Ibrahim Rashed
Project Controls Engineer
Archirodon Construction Co
E-mail Address : [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## هديل كريم (20 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> Dear Arabian Intellectual
> In Egypt, there are many companies applying project control standards higher than western companies, I worked in PETROJET (the builder of IDKO LNG) and it has a very well organized planning and project control department supported by highly standardized procedures for each of time, cost & procurement.
> 
> on the other hand, I worked in gulf near some of the giant project control companies (projac,IPM,PMI,.....etc.) and had relations with planners and project control engineers in the key players of the construction market in gulf (ACC, CCC, ARCHIRODON,BECHTEL,.....etc.
> ...


 الاخ العزيز اذا كان ممكن يا ريت تفيدنا برفع هذا ال manual للفائده وجزاك الله خير الجزاء كذلك اذا لديك اي ملفات اكسيل حول السيطره على المشروع يا ريت تفيدنا والشكر لك مقدما


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هديل
انا للاسف مش بعرف ارفع الملفات بس عموما ممكن تبعتيلى الايميل وانا ابعتهولك بكره انتى والزميل (مش الزميلة   ) المفكرة العربية لانه موجود على كمبيوتر الشغل
سلام


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 يونيو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Dear Khaled,
> 
> It looks you are very well versed in Project controls, I appreciate if you can send the file to af334 at hotmail.com
> 
> Best Regards



OK

File Sent:77:

Please, Pray for Egypt National Football Team:75::12::77::77::77::77::20::12::12:


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (11 يوليو 2009)

Dear Eng. Abdelkader
Can u please send me MEP PLANNING Manual to my e-mail,i'll appreciate if u can send it to me
my is mohamed_said23 at hotmail.com


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع . اود الاستفادة من خبرات حضرتك بخصوص المطالبات وانواعها والطرق الفنية لتحليلها وتقديمها سواء كانت من ناحية الوقت او الفلوس لو فى ملفات لحالات كاملة خاصة بذلك بريمافيرا او اكسل او كتب يمكن تحميلها من النت وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابوهاني (7 نوفمبر 2009)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> Dear Arabian Intellectual
> In Egypt, there are many companies applying project control standards higher than western companies, I worked in PETROJET (the builder of IDKO LNG) and it has a very well organized planning and project control department supported by highly standardized procedures for each of time, cost & procurement.
> 
> on the other hand, I worked in gulf near some of the giant project control companies (projac,IPM,PMI,.....etc.) and had relations with planners and project control engineers in the key players of the construction market in gulf (ACC, CCC, ARCHIRODON,BECHTEL,.....etc.
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا ورجو ان ترسل الملف على riad_4u at hotmail.com


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة متميزة فالى الأمام بتميز دائما


----------



## saryadel (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة ممتازة و ملف هائل

نأمل في المزيد من الملفات المفيدة


----------



## impire (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف فعلا مفيد جدا ، جزاك الله خيرا.
وياريت ياجماعة الخير اللي منكم استلم نسخة من MEP planning manual يرفعوا لنا علشان الفائدة تعم الكل.


----------

